# Problemas con Permisos Zoneminder 1.28x sobre Apache2

## sunbqto

No consigo andar los permisos para monitorear Zoneminder 1.28 over i686 gentoo 4.4.6

1.- Zoneminder sobre Gentoo segui este link: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ZoneMinder

    Yo puedo: links http://ipaddress --> it's works!

    Y trato con:  links http://ipaddress/zm --> you don't have permission to access /zm on this server - 403 forbidden

2.- Siguiendo tuto sobre dominios vlirtuales:  http://articles.slicehost.com/2009/10/15/gentoo-apache-virtual-hosts-1

    Yo puedo: http://www.mydomain1.com (virtual host) todo trabaja perfecto

3.- Estos son los errores en /var/log/apache2/log_error:

[Mon May 09 06:02:05 2016] [notice] Apache/2.2.31 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.31 OpenSSL/1.0.2g PHP/5.6.20-pl0-gent$

[Mon May 09 06:04:39 2016] [error] [client 192.168.0.10] client denied by server configuration: /usr/share/zoneminder/www

Si hago: ls -l (/usr/share/zoneminder)

drwxr-xr-x 2 apache apache 4096 May 7 20:22 db

drwxr-xr-x 13 apache apache 4096 May 9 05:54 www

en /var/log/apache2/ssl_error_log

[Mon May 09 07:00:03 2016] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name

mi /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1 midominio localhost

192.168.0.10 midominio

He cambiado los permisos necesarios en apache/mysql, veo que todo anda bien

He tratado pero no he podido resolverlo.

Si alguien tiene idea, que me lanze un cable, Por favor!

PD1: Trate  ZoneMinder 1.29 sobre Ubuntu Server 16.04, Zoneminder no trabaja

PD2: El el foro Apache/Networking en english tuve 0 ayuda.Last edited by sunbqto on Thu May 26, 2016 1:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
ls -ld /usr/share/zoneminder/www/
```

?

----------

## sunbqto

Pues ls -ld /usr/share/zoneminder/www  dice:

drwxr-xr-r 13 apache apache 4096 May 9 05:04 /usr/share/zoneminder/www

Asi como todo lo que hay dentro, pertenecen al grupo/user apache apache

P.D. Tarde en contestar tengo problemas con el grub, y cuando no estoy aca, trabajo herreria y ahora llueve

----------

## quilosaq

¿Y 

```
grep -R "^DocumentRoot" /etc/apache2/
```

?

----------

## sunbqto

PUES grep -R "DocumentRoot" /etc/apache2/ DICE:

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/domain1.com.include: DocumentRoot /home/sunbqto/public_html/domain1.com/public

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhosts.include.galleta:# DocumentRoot: The Directory out of which you will serve your

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhosts.include.galleta:    DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhosts.include.galleta:    This should be changed to whatever to set DocumentRoot to.

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/domain2.com.include: DocumentRoot /usr/share/zoneminder/www

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/zoneminder.include: DocumentRoot /usr/share/zoneminder/www

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhosts.include: DocumentRoot "/var/www/localhost/htdocs"

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhosts.include:#   This should be changed to whatever to set DocumentRoot to.Last edited by sunbqto on Thu May 26, 2016 1:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

